# US Soldier Courtmartialed for Panic Attack



## floridian (Sep 18, 2003)

US soldier charged with cowardiceFrom correspondents in Colorado Springs, ColoradoOctober 31, 2003AN Army Special Forces interrogator has been charged with cowardice for allegedly refusing to do his work in Iraq following what he described as a "panic attack".Staff Sergeant Georg-Andreas Pogany, 32, is charged with showing "cowardly conduct as a result of fear, in that he refused to perform his duties", according to his October 14 charge sheet.If convicted at a court-martial, the soldier with the 10th Special Forces Group could face prison time and a dishonourable discharge. His first court appearance is November 7 at Fort Carson, where he is based.Pogany said he was wrongly charged. He said he experienced a "panic attack" after seeing the mangled body of an Iraqi man and told his superior he was heading for a "nervous breakdown".A cowardice charge is extremely rare, military law experts say. Army officials couldn't say yesterday the last time it had been filed, and they refused to discuss the case.


----------



## Bebesfan (Jul 15, 2003)

Hello;I was very moved to hear this terrible story about this poor soldier. The things that our men and women witness in battle is beyond words. I'm sure there must be veterans on the BB who can agree. Soldiers are not machines they are human being with feelings. I wouldn't be able to take it either. My brothers went to Nam, but were not on the battle field. I don't have knowledge of training, but I wonder if there is training on how to deal with what one witnesses in war. It sounds as if he has a history of panic attacks. I wonder, if he told the military about those attacks, would they not allow him to inlist? What would that have done to his esteem?I hope someone with compassion and knowledge in panic disorder comes to his defense. I'll pray for this soldier.Lori


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

That's pretty rough. I have known for some time that there are some jobs that I am not suited for because of my IBS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

You've got to be kidding? That's pathetic!This type of disorder is supposed to be ruled out before they are accepted into the service, isn't it?If it is proven that he does have an anxiety disorder, or some other behavioral health disorder, I can't imagine that he could be courtmarshalled.If it turns out the guy actually does have an anxiety disorder.... I suspect the army will be heavily implicated... or else they'll cover up their stupidity.Good grief!


----------

